# Bear, my new Cairn Terrier!



## Sambo27 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new on here just thought I would post some pics of our new 8 week old Cairn Terrier, her name is bear and she is quite a handful!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Sambo27 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on here just thought I would post some pics of our new 8 week old Cairn Terrier, her name is bear and she is quite a handful!
> 
> View attachment 4019
> View attachment 4020
> ...


great pics hes gonna make a cracking little dog


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ar bless so cute,


----------



## Sambo27 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheers guys!

She certainly is cute and an absolute ball of energy!

Any other Cairn owners on here?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

I had one of them wen i was a kid, same color 
i love the way they trim them...they pluck their hair out lol...well strange.
mine was a very clever boy and he smiled aswell.
ur dog is very pretty and very very cute


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Shes a cutey....


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow what a cute pup


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

awww what a little babe!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

gorgeous dog,,,, im so jelious


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes a little cutey,,,,, gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

